# Update on Bob and Chicken



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you know that Bob and Chicken are now ready to face the world. Chicken takes off each morning and comes back in the evening to check in with us, eat and rest. Bob has been more tentative -- flying across to one building, getting his bearings and going a bit further each time. 

Here is a picture of them this morning before they took off to explore the world. We know we don't have much longer with them. They have brought joy to our lives and we will miss them. But, I believe if they go back to the wild and join a flock -- we did our job right!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Laura,

Wow, Bob and Chicken are certainly looking all grown up! It sounds like you have done a wonderful job! 

Maybe Bob and Chicken will be able to have the best of both worlds. The freedom of joining a flock, but with the security of knowing where to find you if they ever need you or just to visit, relax and of course, get a bite to eat! LOL

Thanks so much for the update....job well done!

Linda


----------

